# brown algae



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

i have a lot of brown algae on all of my anubias and can't seem to get rid of them...i tried to rub them off but they won't come off unless i really scrub them...then if i do get them off they would eventually come back...would dosing excell help any...


----------



## scooba (Oct 5, 2010)

are the algae on the glass or just the anubias?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tha0ster,

If it is Brown Algae is not an "algae" but actually a silica based organism called Diatoms. Otocinclus catfish will eat Diatoms like ice cream, Excel has no effect on Diatoms.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yes get ottos, but be careful with them,because of the way they're caught they die very easily


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

thanks for the tip...got me four ottos and they worked all night and cleaned up the brown spots...now i'm left with little green algae spots on my anubias and they are hard as heck to rub off...how do i get rid of this


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tha0ster,

I am glad to hear the Otos worked for you! The green spots that you see could be either Green Spot Algae or Green Dust Algae. Here is where I go to indentify, research causes, and and get some suggested cures for algae issues.


----------

